# 43 yrs old and...........



## momof5wants1

I just got a :bfp: today. I'm still nursing my 9 month old as well. This should be quite interesting.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Congrats, h&h 9 months!! :)


----------



## shinona

Congratulations to you! Lovely news x


----------



## momof5wants1

it was quite the surprise though. I thought we had waited long enough after O. :o


----------



## Nikki1979

congratulations, what a happy surprise!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Mypreciouskid

Awesome!!!! Congrats!!! :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congratulations!!! :cloud9:


----------



## tryfor2

Wow! Congrats! Best of luck to you and your little nugget!


----------



## momof5wants1

Thanks ladies. I have my first u/s on the 7th and I will keep you posted. They did a progesterone test and it was 25, so I don't need supplements this time. And with 7 m/c, I'm trying to be positive, even at my advanced maternal age.


----------



## momof5wants1

Had the u/s this morning, heart rate of 157, measuring 7w1d instead of 8w2d. Since I know for a fact when conception happened, I'm sticking with 8w2d. Kinda hard to not know when you have sex one time between af and bfp. LOL


----------



## ttcbaby5

Hi 

That's Fantastic new's!! A Big Congratulations to you and a Happy & Healthy 9 months!!:hugs:

I just had a very BIG surprise too! I'm also pregnant but only 5 weeks! It's been exactly 13yrs since my last pregnancy!

Could you please tell me if I need to get any special tests to make sure the baby is healthy etc, like the NT test Or will Blood tests and Scans be enough?? I'm feeling my symptoms so soo strong this time round! I think it's great to have a place like this to talk and share stories! 

Hey just thinking about Doctors etc saying women in their 40s can't get pregnant, is bull. I thought I would Never get pregnant reading all those thing's and here we all are God Bless Us!! :hugs: xxx

PS: I forgot to say I'm 40 and will be 41 when baby is born. Do you think I'll be offered a Section? Thank You soo much!:)


----------



## momof5wants1

ttcbaby5 said:


> Hi
> 
> That's Fantastic new's!! A Big Congratulations to you and a Happy & Healthy 9 months!!:hugs:
> 
> I just had a very BIG surprise too! I'm also pregnant but only 5 weeks! It's been exactly 13yrs since my last pregnancy!
> 
> Could you please tell me if I need to get any special tests to make sure the baby is healthy etc, like the NT test Or will Blood tests and Scans be enough?? I'm feeling my symptoms so soo strong this time round! I think it's great to have a place like this to talk and share stories!
> 
> Hey just thinking about Doctors etc saying women in their 40s can't get pregnant, is bull. I thought I would Never get pregnant reading all those thing's and here we all are God Bless Us!! :hugs: xxx
> 
> PS: I forgot to say I'm 40 and will be 41 when baby is born. Do you think I'll be offered a Section? Thank You soo much!:)

They shouldn't do a section unless you have an issue. Get the MaterniT21 test. It's for the trisomy screen and preferred over an amnio or cvs test as it's a blood test. It will also tell gender. Good luck to you. This is my 2nd one after 40. :thumbup:


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats on seeing the heartbeat :happydance:


----------



## pineapple91

Happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Oasis717

Congratulations my youngest is 9 months and we have been trying for another for the last 6 months. Im 43 in November xx A very healthy and happy pregnancy to you xxxx


----------

